# Turn off Voice Input



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

How do i turn off the voice input on my keyboard? Running totally stock (unrooted) verizon locked SIII and when i go through language and inputs > Samsung Keyboard Settings the Voice input is faded out and i'm unable to change the setting.

thought the answer was in here somewhere, but can't find it so appologize for this if alreayd answered


----------

